# My Fractal Art



## leandroab (Nov 25, 2010)

This is what I've done so far. Things can get trippy pretty fast with them! HAhahah

I'll keep updating. While I can.

Opinions?

ImageShack Album - 43 images

NOTE: I've jpeg'd and resized the pics for convenience (each pic was like 6mb and freaking huge)


----------



## Evil7 (Nov 25, 2010)

I love fractal art,,, Yours are nice!
What programs do you use? I was always curious how this is done?


----------



## leandroab (Nov 25, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I love fractal art,,, Yours are nice!
> What programs do you use? I was always curious how this is done?



I use the Apohphysis renderer. It's free!

Fractal art - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 7, 2010)

fucking awesome, mano 

I'd love to use something like that as an album cover!

Cheers, mate!


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 7, 2010)

Fractal art is amazing. I've been using fractal art pictures as my desktop background for years now


----------



## leandroab (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, thanks guys!


Wallpapers galore! hhaha


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been using apophysis.. or... trying to at least. I downloaded it, 
How the hell do you do this and make it look good?


----------



## S-O (Jan 9, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> I've been using apophysis.. or... trying to at least. I downloaded it,
> How the hell do you do this and make it look good?



This.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jan 9, 2011)

the link isnt working for me...


----------



## Randy (Jan 9, 2011)

That's some amazing work, dude. I need to talk to you about working with me on some album art.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 10, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> I've been using apophysis.. or... trying to at least. I downloaded it,
> How the hell do you do this and make it look good?



I mean, for reals, the thing is indeed RANDOM. The only thing you can do is apply transform scripts to it. Example: Make it bilateral. 



Randy said:


> That's some amazing work, dude. I need to talk to you about working with me on some album art.



Awesome. PM me or email me anytime... 

EDIT: Something I didn't notice before. Picture 28, in the middle. There is a swastika


----------



## leandroab (Apr 9, 2011)

Made some more:

Make sure to see it in fulscreen.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 9, 2011)

Dude. That second to last one is amazing. It looks like a cave or some shit.

I have a new desktop background


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 9, 2011)

Fucking amazing.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 10, 2011)

Ahaha thanks a lot guys, I really dig making these...



leftyguitarjoe said:


> Dude. That second to last one is amazing. It looks like a cave or some shit.



Yeah I'm trying to make some tunnel-thingys.. But it's kidna hard to figure out the transforms...

Anyways, more!


----------



## TheSilentWater (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of fractals, and anything both mathematical and arty to be honest. These are cool as hell, crazy awesome work, man.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 11, 2011)

That third one. Woah.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine are humble compared to yours,however here they are:

















and thumbs up for pervert minds!:


----------



## leandroab (Apr 11, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Mine are humble compared to yours,however here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duude! They look pretty sick! What renderer are you using?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 11, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Duude! They look pretty sick! What renderer are you using?



I'm using Mandelbulber Mandelbulber | Download Mandelbulber software for free at SourceForge.net

Open source of course. It's really easy to render the 3D mandelbulb and its variations,or mix the available fractal algorithms,keeping the math needed at a minimum.It can't do the kind of fractals you do,though.The view tab is a bitch to use.Sometimes i spend more time to find a good camera spot than the rendering itself.


----------



## CrossingTheEventHorizon (Apr 12, 2011)

Dude I absolutely love this!! If could could do some artwork for my band for our album or t-shirts that would be really sick! We're called Crossing The Event Horizon. Check out our music and let me know what you think! 

Crossing The Event Horizon | Facebook


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 12, 2011)

Man, you have some awesome work!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 12, 2011)

One more for you i made today:







as you can see in the right it's not super hi-rez,however the shadows on the left make up for small rendering time or not-uptimum light angle.Leandro sorry if i'm highjacking your thread i just don't think mine are so difficult to make to be considered art


----------



## leandroab (Apr 18, 2011)

^

That looks like a satellite view of a rocky surface with patches of snow..

Looks quite epic IMO


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 18, 2011)

leandroab said:


> ^
> 
> That looks like a satellite view of a rocky surface with patches of snow..
> 
> Looks quite epic IMO



Yes something like that...BTW spotting these is almost always random..I just then struggle to get a good view..Did you check the renderer?


----------

